# Lamborghini Murcielago LP670-4 SV



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

The Lamborghini Murciélago LP 670-4 SuperVeloce – the new king of the bulls is even more powerful, lighter and faster
The Lamborghini Murciélago is one of the most extraordinary super sports cars of all time. Automobili Lamborghini has now expanded its model range with a new, exceptionally purist and even more extreme top model – the Murciélago LP 670-4 SuperVeloce is even more powerful, lighter and faster than the Murciélago LP 640. With the output of the 6.5 liter V12 increased to 670 hp and a weight reduction of 100 kg (220 lbs), the Murciélago LP 670-4 SuperVeloce boasts a power-to-weight ratio of 2.3 kg (5.1 lbs) per hp. This catapults it from 0 to 100 km/h (62 mph) in a breathtaking 3.2 seconds and powers it on to a top speed of around 342 km/h (212 mph). Distinctive design refinements ensure that each of this 350-unit limited edition series conveys its full potential from the very first glance.
http://www.autoblog.com/2009/0...eloce


----------



## DAS-AUTO (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Lamborghini Murcielago LP670-4 SV (DedRok)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Lamborghini Murcielago LP670-4 SV (DAS-AUTO)*

love the rims- http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

